# Previsioni Meteo inverno 2013/2014: il più freddo ultimi 100 anni?



## admin (20 Settembre 2013)

Secondo i servizi metereologi russi, l'inverno che sta per arrivare potrebbe essere il più freddo degli ultimi 100 anni. In particolare, il quotidiano sovietico Noviye Izvestia riporta che le masse di aria dell'Artico si sposteranno su tutta l'Europa causando un freddo molto intenso e, soprattutto, anomalo. Inoltre, sembra che l'attività solare diminuirà favorendo, di conseguenza, l'ulteriore abbassamento delle temperature.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Settembre 2013)

seguo un po' la meteo e ho sentito dire questa cosa tante volte 



Admin ha scritto:


> Inoltre, sembra che l'attività solare diminuirà favorendo, di conseguenza, l'ulteriore abbassamento delle temperature.


Vero, però gli effetti sono veramente imprevedibili, e comunque non saranno dall'oggi al domani, vedremo


----------



## #Dodo90# (20 Settembre 2013)

Che palle...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (20 Settembre 2013)

Mi va bene che ci sia freddo, ma spero non troppo!...


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Settembre 2013)

ottimo, mi piace il freddo, basta che non ci siano nevicate epiche che poi è un macello muoversi in macchina.


----------



## Graxx (20 Settembre 2013)

pioggia e neve no però....anche se il freddo non mi piace tantissimo...


----------



## Djici (20 Settembre 2013)

+ fredo = 

+ soldi per mantenere una temperatura accetabile in casa
+ problemi sulla strada
- voglia di alzarmi per andare a lavorare


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Settembre 2013)

lo dicevano anche l'anno scorso. i meteorologi stanno diventando dei trolloni!


----------



## Morghot (20 Settembre 2013)

Dio ti prego no, NO.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Settembre 2013)

e di conseguenza l'estate sarà più fredda...oppure ho detto una cavolata?


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (20 Settembre 2013)

e allora speriamo che il milan faccia poche partite in notturna... mi ricordo ancora milan napoli dell'anno scorso, domenica pomeriggio -3,5°


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Settembre 2013)

Preferisco il freddo al caldo quindi....


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Preferisco il freddo al caldo quindi....



Quotone!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Settembre 2013)

Si, come quando a maggio i meteorologi internazionali hanno previsto l'anno senza estate in Francia, Inghilterra e Italia.
Ricordo a giugno la notizia raccolta anche dal TGCom e sbattuta in prima pagina con titolone apocalittico, paragonando l'estate 2013 in arrivo all'estate di Mary Shelley del 1816 in cui nevicò a luglio per colpa di un'eruzione vulcanica.
Risultato: nel 2013 caldo record in Francia e Inghilterra come non si registrava da decenni e caldo più che normale in Italia 

E sono due/tre anni consecutivi che i russi in questo periodo annunciano un inverno glaciale in arrivo 

La cruda verità è che è già difficile per i metereologi prevedere il tempo a distanza di 5 giorni, figuriamoci dare tendenze stagionali.
La meteo è una scienza bella ma ancora in evoluzione.

PS. E' vero che l'attività solare è calata in alcuni parametri già dal 2008, ma che questo influisca sul clima in modo così repentino è ancora tutto da dimostrare scientificamente.


----------



## Doctore (21 Settembre 2013)

Ehhhh ma il riscaldamento globale!
Fra 50/60 anni sara sbattuta in prima pagina come una delle piu grandi palle del secolo


----------



## Hammer (21 Settembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La cruda verità è che è già difficile per i metereologi prevedere il tempo a distanza di 5 giorni, figuriamoci dare tendenze stagionali.
> La meteo è una scienza bella ma ancora in evoluzione.
> 
> PS. E' vero che l'attività solare è calata in alcuni parametri già dal 2008, ma che questo influisca sul clima in modo così repentino è ancora tutto da dimostrare scientificamente.



Quoto. Le incertezze dei modelli di previsione del tempo sono altissime, ed è il motivo per cui bestemmiamo dietro Giuliacci & co. quando troviamo una settimana di pioggia anzichè sole con 30° da loro previsto


----------



## andre (21 Settembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ehhhh ma il riscaldamento globale!
> Fra 50/60 anni sara sbattuta in prima pagina come una delle piu grandi palle del secolo



Si è un gombloddo, anche l'effetto serra, tutte panzane.


----------



## Doctore (21 Settembre 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> Si è un gombloddo, anche l'effetto serra, tutte panzane.


troppe associazioni ci lucrano sopra.
Le altre sfere de wwf internazionale ricevono fondi dai petrolieri.


----------



## andre (21 Settembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> troppe associazioni ci lucrano sopra.



Indubbiamente, ma non si può certo dire che siano bufale


----------



## Doctore (21 Settembre 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> Indubbiamente, ma non si può certo dire che siano bufale


1000 anni fa la temperatura media era piu alta di quella attuale...Studi scientifici lo dimostrano.
Gia questo mi basta per dire che è pura propaganda il GW.
Vogliamo dire che l uomo non tratta con rispetto l ambiente,il mondo animale,vegetale ecc?Sono d accordo ma evitiamo di dare responsabilità che l'uomo non ha perche è controproducente per noi e per il nostro pianeta.


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Settembre 2013)

Meglio così, se devo avere un inverno caldo, per avere un'estate piena di temporali come quest'anno, preferisco quello freddo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Settembre 2013)

basta che l'estate fa caldo...


----------

